# Male Camel Toe



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Serious question here.
In the last couple years I have lost 50 pounds. I am no longer overweight. Because of the loss of weight I had to buy a new wardrobe. The pants in question are a 34 waist and fit nicely. Not tight, just right.

Anyway, since the loss of weight and nearly 3 years of jelquing my penis hangs a lot more than it used to. My wife says I have major camel toe and says I need to start wearing tighty whiteys and baggy pants.

For some reason, maybe it happens with age, I am hanging big time. Every time I put on a (any in my size) pair of pants with my boxer shorts I have to position my penis on one side or the other because the seam is in the way (Not tight at all). My wife says it looks like I am naked and she can see the head.

Is male camel toe repulsive, sexy, or what? What should I do?

Remember, these pants are NOT tight at all. I feel if I go up a size I will look like I am wearing a bag around my waist.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

There is a certain point at which most women find that they need the increased support of more structured bras. Because our breasts sag as we get older. Eventually, if you don't put those things in something to hold them up, you'll find yourself tucking them into your waistband.

Sadly, the same thing seems to happen to gentlemen. As you age, skin loses elasticity and things begin to head south. At which point, you either have to decide you're cool with your package hanging out the bottom of your shorts, or you switch to closer fitting (more supportive) undergarments. I vividly remember that my grandfather stuck with the boxers a little too long. By the time he was 65, shorts weather was a bit traumatizing for everyone in the family.  

I'll be honest and say that this is not something that I've really noticed on other men (other than the _glaring_ exception of my grandpa). It appears to bother your wife, and perhaps bothers you a bit as well, which is really your only concern. Have you tried a looser cut (not a larger size) of pants? Or maybe boxer briefs?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Rowan said:


> By the time he was 65, shorts weather was a bit traumatizing for everyone in the family.


:rofl: Omg that made me laugh right out loud!

I have no clue what the answers are because I didn't even know this was a thing!


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I am 53, so maybe it is a factor of age too.
I will tell you that my pants are not tight and it's not my balls, just the penis hanging.
I have been wearing the boxers for around 4 years and I love them. Don't want to go back to anything tight, if at all possible.

BTW: it's not something that bothers me, but it bothers my wife. She thinks people are looking at my crotch.
I love the "hanging feeling" but don't want to be grossing out other people in the process. I have never heard of this "problem" before.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Lol, I wasn't sure which part of the package you were referring to, but I kinda figured it wasn't the testes.


So, did Jelqing significantly increase the size of your unit, and make it hang lower, so people can see the bulge? Must be a nice problem to have--my package is too big and people can see it in my pants, lol. Is it obvious that the head is poking through or is just a general bulge?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

JukeboxHero said:


> Lol, I wasn't sure which part of the package you were referring to, but I kinda figured it wasn't the testes.
> 
> 
> So, did Jelqing significantly increase the size of your unit, and make it hang lower, so people can see the bulge? Must be a nice problem to have--my package is too big and people can see it in my pants, lol. Is it obvious that the head is poking through or is just a general bulge?


It was a double effect. The 50 pounds I lost AND the 3 years of jelqing really gives me a "hanger".
My wife says she can actually see the "head" sometimes. Not a bulge, just a pole with a head attached. You don't need much imagination to see it, I guess.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

UMP said:


> Serious question here.
> In the last couple years I have lost 50 pounds. I am no longer overweight. Because of the loss of weight I had to buy a new wardrobe. The pants in question are a 34 waist and fit nicely. Not tight, just right.
> 
> Anyway, since the loss of weight and nearly 3 years of jelquing my penis hangs a lot more than it used to. *My wife says I have major camel toe* and says I need to start wearing tighty whiteys and baggy pants.
> ...


On a male I believe it is called *Moose Knuckle*:grin2:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

This cracked me up!! Not your predicament, UMP... but your coining of the phrase "Male Camel Toe"... 

:rofl:

I know you like boxers, but my SO (who also has an ample "package") wears really cool, sleek, charcoal grey boxer-briefs. I find them incredibly irresistible, looks wise. And it holds those boys firmly in place . Much cooler than tighty-whities.

_(*happy as a clam quietly leaves now to Google "male camel toe"...)_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

UMP said:


> What should I do?


Stop bragging so much, and until you start tripping on it, don't worry.

(Straight up sarcasm, I'm not even the slightest bit sorry that you are facing this problem)


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Stop bragging so much, and until you start tripping on it, don't worry.
> 
> (Straight up sarcasm, I'm not even the slightest bit sorry that you are facing this problem)


I don't care myself. I actually enjoy it. However, my wife is making me feel self conscious about it. She thinks women are looking at my crotch. I see it sometimes too and truth be told I enjoy the looks. However, I don't want to be perceived as some kind of freak.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> This cracked me up!! Not your predicament, UMP... but your coining of the phrase "Male Camel Toe"...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...


I have worn the tight whites and boxer briefs in the past. There is NOTHING like boxers. I am free !!
I really don't want to get rid of them unless what I am currently doing is inappropriate. Hence the question.
My wife is giving me a complex. I thought I was normal.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> There is NOTHING like boxers. I am free !!


I can relate. The first thing I do at the end of the day is un-strap my harness (bra) and let those girls loose!



UMP said:


> I really don't want to get rid of them unless what I am currently doing is inappropriate. Hence the question.
> My wife is giving me a complex. I thought I was normal.


There is nothing inappropriate unless, of course, you have a long-dong shnoz that is peeking through (as in a definite outline) articles of clothing. In that case, you could consider wearing boxer-briefs in public, and moving to boxers when you're wearing loose sweats and relaxing at home.

Just a clam's two cents...


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

The actor Jon Hamm's package has its own Facebook page, he just goes with it...Seems to work for him.

https://www.facebook.com/Jon-Hamms-Penis-445460975505970/timeline/


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> The actor Jon Hamm's package has its own Facebook page, he just goes with it...Seems to work for him.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Jon-Hamms-Penis-445460975505970/timeline/


Yep, that's what it looks like, more or less.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> Yep, that's what it looks like, more or less.


Ok, I'm just gonna say it. After looking at Jon Hamm's page -- where you can see the entire outline -- length, bulb, tip -- NO! That is not a good look! In fact, it's kind of yuck.

I don't mind when it's obvious a man is well-endowed, as in full package. And it's seated well in his Levi's. Leaves a lot up to one's imagination. But I DON'T want to see the nitty gritty details, as in a flaccid penis hanging there, showing through flimsy material in all it's loose glory .

Listen to your wife. Get more support.

:smthumbup:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> I can relate. The first thing I do at the end of the day is un-strap my harness (bra) and let those girls loose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the bottom line is that I have never had a "shower" penis. After the loss of 50 pounds, working out and jelquing, I kind of like the hanging. I wore it as a badge of honor until the wife said it looked bad.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, I'm just gonna say it. After looking at Jon Hamm's page -- where you can see the entire outline -- length, bulb, tip -- NO! That is not a good look! In fact, it's kind of yuck.
> 
> I don't mind when it's obvious a man is well-endowed, as in full package. And it's seated well in his Levi's. Leaves a lot up to one's imagination. But I DON'T want to see the nitty gritty details, as in a flaccid penis hanging there, showing through flimsy material in all it's loose glory .
> 
> ...


Party pooper :crying:


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

UMP said:


> It was a double effect. The 50 pounds I lost AND the 3 years of jelqing really gives me a "hanger".
> My wife says she can actually see the "head" sometimes. Not a bulge, just a pole with a head attached. You don't need much imagination to see it, I guess.


Lol.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

UMP said:


> I guess the bottom line is that I have never had a "shower" penis. After the loss of 50 pounds, working out and jelquing, I kind of like the hanging. I wore it as a badge of honor until the wife said it looked bad.


Maybe you should just do what pleases you. It is your body, after all.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> Party pooper :crying:


Ok... let me put it this way.

Would you rather look at this:










Or THIS:










Women look at men's junk the same way men look at women's racks.  (Btw, that second pic happens to be a PERFECTLY fitted bra, which offers both support AND sexiness.)


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

**** that - it IS a badge of honor - especially if it makes you feel good. You aren't obligated, beyond wearing underpants and pants, to hide your ****. 

I have a fairly large member, and do notice people (dudes too!) copping a stare now and then. In fact, one time at a former job, I walked in on the accountant and opps manager actually discussing the size of my package (both women). They were SO embarrassed. I loved it, of course.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

My wife complains about this. And I also lost about 14 pounds like three years back. But I wear briefs. So it looks like a bulge in the crotch and to be honest I am very average down there.
But my wife likes to complain about it anyways.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Ok... let me put it this way.
> 
> Would you rather look at this:
> 
> ...


Obviously that first picture is gross. However, I love natural hanging breasts on women. Not to the waist, but hanging is good for me:grin2:

I absolutely hate big fake boobs.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

jld said:


> Maybe you should just do what pleases you. It is your body, after all.


Yes, but my wife is making me feel like a freak for doing so.
I never gave it a second thought until she brought it up.
I guess at the very least it's an interesting subject.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> I absolutely hate big fake boobs.


Ok, but boobs in the second pic are clearly REAL, not fake. Just well supported girls on a well-endowed gal...

P.S. I was being a bit sarcastic/humorous in my first pic


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, but boobs in the second pic are clearly REAL, not fake. Just well supported girls on a well-endowed gal...
> 
> P.S. I was being a bit sarcastic/humorous in my first pic


Yes, I know.
Mildly supported boobs with headlights, I love:grin2:


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

UMP said:


> Yes, but my wife is making me feel like a freak for doing so.
> I never gave it a second thought until she brought it up.
> I guess at the very least it's an interesting subject.


I don't mean to encourage you to disrespect your wife's feelings. But I think having your own opinions and making your own decisions about your own body is okay, too.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

jld said:


> I don't mean to encourage you to disrespect your wife's feelings. But I think having your own opinions and making your own decisions about your own body is okay, too.


Ok.... but if having a flaccid, spindly, obvious penis showing through your drawers means "making your own decisions about your own body" is the goal, then I wouldn't want any part of it! 

If my partner told me my boobs were sagging, crooked and unattractive in a dress, I would quickly run upstairs and find the appropriate undergarments.

*Mostly because I want to look attractive to HIM. Not because I give a rat's a$$ about what others think.
*
UMP, you can go the "tree hugger" route and let it all hang out. But your wife is giving you a VERY DIRECT message about her attraction for you. *She finds it very unattractive.*

Who cares what WE think?

It's time to listen to what SHE thinks.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

jld said:


> I don't mean to encourage you to disrespect your wife's feelings. But I think having your own opinions and making your own decisions about your own body is okay, too.


Thank you, 
Thank you,
Thank You!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Thank you,
> Thank you,
> Thank You!


Ugh.

If your wife finds it UNATTRACTIVE, then it's time to reassess your undergarments. (read my post above yours)


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Ok.... but if having a flaccid, spindly, obvious penis showing through your drawers means "making your own decisions about your own body" is the goal, then I wouldn't want any part of it!
> 
> If my partner told me my boobs were sagging, crooked and unattractive in a dress, I would quickly run upstairs and find the appropriate undergarments.
> 
> ...


I don't dress like a bohemian. Always smartly dressed and clean.
I understand your point, but I also understand JLD.
The reason I am having difficulty believing my wife is that she is always trying to "fatten me up." Women are hitting on me more and more (since loss of weight) and in the back of my mind I think my wife is a little insecure about it. Getting me to gain weight and cinching up my crotch will probably stop much of that.

Also, anytime I wear something tight in the crotch area I get all sweaty and uncomfortable. I hate it.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> The reason I am having difficulty believing my wife is that *she is always trying to "fatten me up." Women are hitting on me more and more (since loss of weight) and in the back of my mind I think my wife is a little insecure about it.* Getting me to gain weight and cinching up my crotch will probably stop much of that.


Ok, then why didn't you include this information in your first post? There is a HUGE difference between wife's insecurity about husband's sexiness vs. an unappealing flaccid penis hanging in your drawers.

Some of us might have given different responses.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, then why didn't you include this information in your first post?


Because I wanted an unbiased opinion first.

Some things are "wrong" no matter what.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> Because I wanted an unbiased opinion first.
> 
> *Some things are "wrong" no matter what.*


Ok. 

Wrong? Who can say? That's a moral judgment call. To each his own in terms of fashion preference.

Unattractive to your wife? YES! Whether it's because you are now slim and attractive OR she finds it unappealing (as I do) -- who cares? SHE does not like it. So stop doing it.

How would you feel if she wore revealing tops that nearly showed her nipples? Or skin tight jeans that revealed HER camel toe in public?

(Are you sure you're not trying to one-up her in some way? As in buried resentment?)


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

UMP said:


> I don't dress like a bohemian. Always smartly dressed and clean.
> I understand your point, but I also understand JLD.
> The reason I am having difficulty believing my wife is that she is always trying to "fatten me up." Women are hitting on me more and more (since loss of weight) and in the back of my mind I think my wife is a little insecure about it. Getting me to gain weight and cinching up my crotch will probably stop much of that.
> 
> Also, anytime I wear something tight in the crotch area I get all sweaty and uncomfortable. I hate it.



In many of those photos of Jon Hamm he is smartly dressed and always clean and to many women (including me) he is a gorgeous specimen. That said, I'm a bit put off by his obvious d!ck outline...If it were a less good looking man I would be flat out grossed out.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

UMP, I think women are going to look at you no matter what. You are an appealing man, and appealing men are going to get attention.

I want you to be comfortable. I also want your wife to feel secure in your commitment to her.

Imho, I would suggest doing what you find is best for you, whether that is tight or loose undergarments, and simply reassuring her, whenever the issue comes up, that your love is and will always be exclusively for her. 



All that said, I certainly see the value of happy's advice, too.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Ok.
> 
> Wrong? Who can say? That's a moral judgment call. To each his own in terms of fashion preference.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I am just trying to look my best. I thought it was attractive. I guess not.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

UMP said:


> The reason I am having difficulty believing my wife is that she is always trying to "fatten me up." Women are hitting on me more and more (since loss of weight) and in the back of my mind I think my wife is a little insecure about it. Getting me to gain weight and cinching up my crotch will probably stop much of that.


Maybe, maybe not...The point is to keep our spouses happy though, yes? I too get hit on a lot. When my wife told me that she didn't like me wearing underarmour compression shirts as it showed "every" muscle on me, and that she didn't want me wearing them in public, guess what I did? I stopped wearing them in public...it was her desire and I was more than willing to accommodate her.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Maybe, maybe not...The point is to keep our spouses happy though, yes? I too get hit on a lot. When my wife told me that she didn't like me wearing underarmour compression shirts as it showed "every" muscle on me, and that she didn't want me wearing them in public, guess what I did? I stopped wearing them in public...it was her desire and I was more than willing to accommodate her.


You see, I think THAT is unreasonable. You should be able to wear the shirt you want even though you are muscular. My situation is a bit more sensitive, given that it's my penis we are talking about.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

UMP said:


> You see, I think THAT is unreasonable. You should be able to wear the shirt you want even though you are muscular.


You're right, and I suppose if I wanted to be an insensitive pr1ck toward my wife, I'd say something like "I don't care what you think, if I want to flaunt my physique in front of women, I will do so.", but I'm not an insensitive pr1ck and I want my wife to be happy...and this is such a small price to pay. In relationships we compromise.

You don't see what I'm getting at, do you?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> You're right, and I suppose if I wanted to be an insensitive pr1ck toward my wife, I'd say something like "I don't care what you think, if I want to flaunt my physique in front of women, I will do so.", but I'm not an insensitive pr1ck and I want my wife to be happy...and this is such a small price to pay. In relationships we compromise.
> 
> You don't see what I'm getting at, do you?


Yes, I do see what you're getting at. I'm just not so sure I agree with you.
I don't think showing off your muscles with a compression shirt is being an insensitive prick. 

Let's use your example and bring it to it's natural conclusion.
"honey, I don't want other women to see your face because you are so attractive. I want you to wear a male burqa."
See my point?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Truthfully @happy as a clam , I was thinking about Cargo Shorts. Wife regularly approves of underthings I wear, so I'm pretty safe. After several years of un-diagnosed low testosterone, there is absolutely no danger of me "having a flaccid, spindly, obvious penis showing through my drawers". 

Mostly I wanted to appreciate fully @jld 's comment allowing men to own their own bodies. Taking ownership of my own some 6-8 months ago was one of the most liberating experiences of my life. UMP is facing exactly this decision. To own his Junk, or to put it back in Mrs. Ump's handbag. Now if he can find a solution that makes both of them happy, great. But if not, she will have to provide positive incentive for him to change, not negative nagging. 

Now personally I'm not a fan of tight, genital revealing, pants on men. But I don't tell my son what kind of underwear to wear.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

UMP said:


> Yes, I do see what you're getting at. I'm just not so sure I agree with you.
> I don't think showing off your muscles with a compression shirt is being an insensitive prick.
> 
> Let's use your example and bring it to it's natural conclusion.
> ...


Of course it is being an insensitive prick. I happen to get a lot of attention from women and it is only proper that if my wife is sensitive to that, I should take heed and honor her request(s).

If you want to display your penis for other women to see, by all means, please do, but if your wife has concerns and you dismiss them, there will be problems further down the road.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

UMP said:


> Honestly, I am just trying to look my best. I thought it was attractive. I guess not.


It sounds like you are trying to look your best to the general populace and even find your figure-revealing underwear to be most attractive and helpful in soliciting looks from the general populace.

When I see a man over fifty going totally comfortable my thought is he has surrendered to his age.

Don't talk about garments causing heat. We women have been roasting in bras our entire lives and live for the moment we can get home and strip that thing off. Why do we do this? Because we don't want breasts that look like puppy dogs. And, you don't want people seeing a penis that looks like a stale hot dog.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> Of course it is being an insensitive prick. I happen to get a lot of attention from women and it is only proper that if my wife is sensitive to that, I should take heed and honor her request(s).
> 
> If you want to display your penis for other women to see, by all means, please do, but if your wife has concerns and you dismiss them, there will be problems further down the road.


There is something to be said about creating sexual tension.
When I see other men looking at my wife and when my wife sees other women looking at me, we tend to take it out on each other, which is not necessarily a bad thing.

When other women tell my wife "your husband is hot" and other men tell me I have a "good looking wife" it only begets better sex, IMO.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> It sounds like you are trying to look your best to the general populace and even find your figure-revealing underwear to be most attractive and helpful in soliciting looks from the general populace.
> 
> When I see a man over fifty going totally comfortable my thought is he has surrendered to his age.
> 
> Don't talk about garments causing heat. We women have been roasting in bras our entire lives and live for the moment we can get home and strip that thing off. Why do we do this? Because we don't want breasts that look like puppy dogs. And, you don't want people seeing a penis that looks like a stale hot dog.


Well, you know what? I've made up my mind.
I'm staying with my boxers. I like it.
Stale hot dog be dammed !

I just hope I don't get it caught on something:grin2:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Truthfully @happy as a clam , I was thinking about Cargo Shorts. Wife regularly approves of underthings I wear, so I'm pretty safe. After several years of un-diagnosed low testosterone, *there is absolutely no danger of me "having a flaccid, spindly, obvious penis showing through my drawers".*


Ahhh... Mr. Nail... this made me smile . Your quote makes me realize the absolute absurdity (although truthfulness) of my post!

:lol:

And UMP... P.S.... I'm glad your wife approves of your underthings. My SO and I are also very respectful of each other's clothing choices. 

He is a real muscle-bound hottie -- and still a national record holder in several weight-lifting titles. When we go places, he is still often recognized in public. (And I'm not too bad myself, he-he) As the wise @MountainRunner suggested... it's not necessary to flaunt your stuff... sometimes, less really IS more. Less "show"... more "mysterious." In other words, keep 'em guessing.  My man looks as sexy under a cool Harley t-shirt as he does in a clingy cool-max T. Bottom line, you cannot hide that chest and those biceps... (and thighs, and hams and glutes and lats and pecs) 

(And abs, which are only reserved for me )



UMP said:


> Well, you know what? I've made up my mind.
> I'm staying with my boxers. I like it.


UMP... personally speaking, I would ditch the boxers in public.


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

you have to find a nice compromise. It can't be all about her, it can't be all about you. @MountainRunner doesn't seem to care if he wears those shirts, they aren't the only shirts he finds comfortable. He simply wants his wife to be happy. No big deal. His wife also seems to have approached him correctly. She asked him not too, because it drew attention and made her uncomfortable. a nice, all around compromise.
@UMP, your situation is a little different. You have a comfort issue. it is a big deal to change your undergarments and you do care about it. If your wife is feeling insecure, she didn't seem to outright mention it. Instead she told you that it was unattractive, something that may or may not be actually true. This is a little manipulative. You can try to make her happy by changing your support, but if at the heart of it she is feeling insecure, this may not even help. All i can think of is that you get a second opinion from someone who you trust to be completely honest. 

If she were wearing clothing you didn't find particularly attractive, but it was the only way she could be comfortable, how critical might you be? What is the precedent of comfort over fashion in your relationship? Ie: Does she wear anything uncomfortable at your request simply because you like how it looks? Maybe you could determine, as a couple, a priority of places to return the favor? ie: you wear your choice of boxers at home and at work, but on saturdays when you two see her friends you will wear some briefs for a few hours.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not sure that obvious penis is what is making other women look at you, at least not in a positive way. If I happened to notice that on a guy, even a very handsome and well-dressed one, it would be likely to solicit a snicker and a "does he not own a full-length mirror?" thought. Not the "helllooooo, sailor!" that you perhaps were hoping for. 

So, if you prefer this look because you believe it will be a turn-on for other women, you may not be achieving that goal. If it also turns your wife off, you may need to examine the ROI on dressing this way. Of course your personal comfort also figures into that calculation.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What about pants with pleats? They might give you a little more room and not all look fuddy-duddy.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Rowan said:


> I'm not sure that obvious penis is what is making other women look at you, at least not in a positive way. If I happened to notice that on a guy, even a very handsome and well-dressed one,* it would be likely to solicit a snicker and a "does he not own a full-length mirror?" thought. Not the "helllooooo, sailor!" that you perhaps were hoping for.*
> 
> So, if you prefer this look because you believe it will be a turn-on for other women, you may not be achieving that goal. If it also turns your wife off, you may need to examine the ROI on dressing this way. Of course your personal comfort also figures into that calculation.


As usual, Rowan summed it up perfectly! 

If I saw a guy with his d*ck showing through his pants, I might ask myself the same thing. "Did this guy check his look on his way out the door???"


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

convert said:


> On a male I believe it is called *Moose Knuckle*:grin2:


Give this poster a cigar!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Give this poster a cigar!


Right there with you!! Make sure it's a Cuban...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> As usual, Rowan summed it up perfectly!
> 
> If I saw a guy with his d*ck showing through his pants, I might ask myself the same thing. "*Did this guy check his look on his way out the door???"*





It rather sabotages the 'always smartly dressed' look he's going for.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

UMP said:


> Let's use your example and bring it to it's natural conclusion.
> "honey, I don't want other women to see your face because you are so attractive. I want you to wear a male burqa."
> See my point?


NO!

Completely different culture (unless you are a conservative Muslim, which I don't think you are based on previous posts.)

Truly apples to oranges....


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Perhaps this will sum it all up...

(Sorry for the ad first...)

ZZ TOP "Sharp Dressed Man"


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

You are SOOOO lucky...The enormity of my manhood requires me to wear a below the knee kilt....With hoops. Sitting is all but impossible....


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

duct tape! it hold everything except duct work.

how about a kilt an ankle length kilt.

and quit pulling on you penis


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I suppose it is OK if one is a pirate, yes?


----------



## sixty-eight (Oct 2, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

For me personally, I generally don't care if it's visible, as I'm not looking for attention - it's just the way my clothes fit and my body is shaped. Like UMP, this happens when I wear properly fitted pants, and the only way to hide it is to wear baggy pants. (which is fine when I'm mowing the lawn, or camping).

The only thing that bothers me, or makes me self-conscious is that you CAN usually see a pretty accurate outline some of the time, head and all. We're all shaped differently (including down there), and some guys are just more easily visible than others. I'm not much bigger than average, but the head is, therefore it tends to be visible.

My wife tells me not to worry, as it's really only visible if you're looking for it, or directly at that area, and she's confident that most women don't do that, anyway. I trust that she's right, and TBH, I don't particularly care if somebody does - I'm covered up. It's really not all that different if a woman is wearing a tight-fitting turtleneck sweater. You can't see any skin, but you can get a good idea of the size/shape of her breasts all the same.

But the kicker for me is that I'm not walking around with a boner in sweatpants or anything. It's me in jeans that fit properly - not tight, not low-waisted, just normal, everyday jeans that are my size. Our bodies are all different, and like women with ample bosoms, wearing baggy clothing to conceal everything isn't the only solution, or something that somebody else should dictate to you - especially if you're not looking for attention.

But that's the thing, UMP - if your wife is telling you she's uncomfortable with your clothing choices and telling you exactly why, then it's worth listening to her. She is the one that matters, after all. My wife doesn't care AND I'm not cognizant of anybody looking at me (even though I do still check myself in the mirror before I leave the house).

TBH, if I was wearing pants that showed this off on purpose and/or I was checking to see if anybody was looking, then I'd have to re-evaluate my clothing options, at least for my wife's sake if she was uncomfortable. But as it stands for me, my only concern is that I'm wearing clothes that fit me well and I'm comfortable in when I leave the house - not one size too big for the sole purpose of concealing my junk. I'm no fashionista, but I'm also too old (and too short!) to be wearing baggy pants.


----------

